

Why your alarm clock sucks (this applies to other products too) - tracksuitceo
http://feeds.feedburner.com/DovetailSoftwareBlogs
Seth Godin talks about how for 20 cents alarm clocks could set themselves but the industry is too busy to even consider things like this.  This applies to software too and I'm ashamed to say applies to my industry too.

======
zain
I think you meant to link to this awesome article:
[http://blogs.dovetailsoftware.com/blogs/main/archive/2007/10...](http://blogs.dovetailsoftware.com/blogs/main/archive/2007/10/22/Product-
Comes-from-Process.aspx)

